# Hasegawa Airacobra



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/models/p-4001-1.html

Right out of the box with no extras. It was supposed to be a quick, relaxing build, but it took over a month because I got distracted with some computer projects.

I tried using a silver colored pencil for the paint chipping effect this time. I like the subtleness it gives.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

As always... WOW


----------



## firehound (Nov 20, 2007)

looks great!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice work as always. mine is almost complete. like you i had some forks in the road to completion


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

That's really nice. How would the pilot bail out if necessary?


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Looks awesome!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> That's really nice. How would the pilot bail out if necessary?


 Open the door and roll out?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent work John...makes me jealous! :freak: :woohoo: :hat:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Sweet!

How does it build up compared to the Eduard kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

About the same, I guess. It's been a few years since I did the Eduard kit, so I don't remember so well. The Eduard had more parts options, for sure, plus the photoetch and masks, which the Hasegawa doesn't have. They're of equal quality.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks very nice!

Agentsmith


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great detailing (like the leaking hydraulic stains on that loooong front wheel strut  )!

I've always liked the look of the Airacobra. It has a sort of sedan look to the cockpit with that door there--sort of like a VW beetle with wings.

Did you airbrush that? What colors did you use?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Airbrushed with ModelMaster British colors, dark green, dark earth, and sky.

Dad once told me he "fit" the Airacorbra because he had very broad shoulders. When he shut the doors, it squoze him.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good info! Thanks, John!

Good story about your father. I can't see how those fellows could stand being in that small confined space. I was on a submarine in the USN but I could move around and had lots of room. Those planes are CRAMPED.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, they had lotsa windows . Plus there's the part where your'e zipping around the sky like a batouttahell shooting at bad guys.


----------

